# Critical Edition of Qur'an



## hammondjones (Jul 3, 2014)

Supposing that one day a critical edition of the Qur'an is produced.... of what benefit would that be to apologetics? Or have Christians already ceded the high ground by (largely) embracing the CT.


----------



## clark thompson (Jul 9, 2014)

I think understanding what believe is a great way to know how to witness to them but I think we can go beyond this point as well.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 9, 2014)

How can there be a CT of the Quran? Weren't all the variants purged? ...


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 9, 2014)

I find a number of things about the Koran quite interesting. It starts with a statement against idolatry and in the first Sura talks about 'the cow' AKA the golden calf.
It doesn't seem to unfold like the Bible, in showing who God is, creator, judge, covenant friend, lawgiver but leaps to opposing things God is not before developing who God is.


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 9, 2014)

JonathanHunt said:


> How can there be a CT of the Quran? Weren't all the variants purged? ...



Can't speak to that exactly. I think there are very old MSS with textual variants. I'm specifically referencing the Corpus Coranicum project.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe raise a question. Can God change his mind and decide no one will be saved tomorrow? 

The closest analogy to the Koran is not the Bible, but Jesus, the word of God from heaven. Jesus is the same yesterday, today and forever.

_______

One discussion is here... The Problem of Abrogation in the Quran

There are other such ayat that a number of Muslim scholars have compiled and I briefly list a few of them but do not wish to go into details as that would make this response too lengthy. Included in the list are:

Surah 9:29 abrogating Surah 2:109
Surah 2:185 abrogating Surah 2:184
Surah 9:36 abrogating Surah 2:217 and Surah 45:14
In conclusion, for many Muslims, this concept that Allah as the absolute sovereign can alter his commands and replace them at will, appears at harmony with their view of God.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jul 9, 2014)

James White had a section of his talk in New Orleans last year (or year before) regarding textual issues and the Koran, the purge, etc. I think you can still find the video on his website. I wish I could remember more about it.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Jul 21, 2014)

A Qur'an with the surahs arranged in chronological order (not the order they are currently arranged in) would be useful. For example, in the current numbering system, the first surah that was supposedly revealed to the pervert Muhammad is numbered 96.


----------

